# (SOLVED)kernel panic unknown errors

## chessmaster

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/909/mxtg.jpg

Hello,

I have a problem installing this on my desktop there is pic attatched as well. This is my second attempt at this also I used this bash script to make sure I'm getting the right driver: ahci and verify using http://pastebin.com/bhEscEn9

```
tree -d /sys/block/ | egrep "hd|sd"

returns my venderid ....../000:00:11.0/ata3/host2/target2:0:0/block/sdb
```

ls -l /sys/devices/pci0000\:00/0000\:00\:11.0/ata3/host2/target2\:0\:0/2\:0\:0\:0

returns my driver of /bus/scsi/drivers/sd

ls -l back up the directory i see under my vender id 0000:00:11.0 I see that I need

/bus/pci/drivers/ahci

All of which I have I'm still getting this kernel panic and I'm very confused

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8388

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [c4] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

   Capabilities: [54] HyperTransport: UnitID Clumping

   Capabilities: [40] HyperTransport: Retry Mode

   Capabilities: [9c] HyperTransport: #1a

   Capabilities: [f8] HyperTransport: #1c

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8388

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fdf00000-00000000fdffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8388

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M4A785TD Motherboard

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at c000 [size=8]

   I/O ports at b000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at a000 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 9000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 8000 [size=16]

   Memory at feaffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [70] SATA HBA v1.0

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8389

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at feafe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8389

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at feafd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8389

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at feaff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8389

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at feafc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8389

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at feafb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8389

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

   Memory at feaff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M4A785TD Motherboard

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   Capabilities: [b0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8389

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374

   I/O ports at ff00 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/2 Maskable- 64bit-

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8445

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at feaf4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8389

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=64

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8389

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at feafa000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 0

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 1

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 2

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 3

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 4

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 15h Processor Function 5

   Flags: fast devsel

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cape Verde XT [Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 2710

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at feb80000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at febc0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [270] #19

   Capabilities: [2b0] Address Translation Service (ATS)

   Capabilities: [2c0] #13

   Capabilities: [2d0] #1b

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device aab0

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

   Memory at febf8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [48] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 and other motherboards

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

   I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

   Memory at fdfff000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at fdff8000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

Last edited by chessmaster on Mon Jul 01, 2013 5:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## chessmaster

[code:1:fa5be7efc7]

#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 3.9.8-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_FHANDLE is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_LOGINUID_IMMUTABLE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

#

# Timers subsystem

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

#

# CPU/Task time and stats accounting

#

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_RCU_USER_QS is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_LEAF=16

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_NOCB_CPU is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_PROT_NUMA_PROT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_BALANCING is not set

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_MEMCG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_HUGETLB is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_UIDGID_CONVERTED=y

# CONFIG_UIDGID_STRICT_TYPE_CHECKS is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_64BIT_ALIGNED_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_BFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_LPSS is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_XEN is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_KVM_GUEST=y

CONFIG_PARAVIRT=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_SPINLOCKS is not set

CONFIG_PARAVIRT_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_AMD_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MOVABLE_NODE is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_BOOTMEM_INFO_NODE is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_COMPACTION=y

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_FRONTSWAP is not set

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

# CONFIG_EFI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PM_AUTOSLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_PM_WAKELOCKS is not set

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# x86 CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_MULTIPLE_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_PRI=y

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_X86_X32=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS is not set

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_SET is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_QFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PLUG is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

# CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH is not set

# CONFIG_VSOCKETS is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

# CONFIG_NETPRIO_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_BQL=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

#

# CFG80211 needs to be enabled for MAC80211

#

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER is not set

#

# Bus devices

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RSXX is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MID_PTI is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL_SSC is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_PHUB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_VMCI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_ZPODD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_HIGHBANK is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TEAM is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VXLAN is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

#

# Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

#

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6060 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX_NEED_PPU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6131 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6123_61_65 is not set

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CADENCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CALXEDA_XGMAC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_OKI is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SEEQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SILAN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_STMICRO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_WIZNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_AT803X_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BCM87XX_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MATRIXKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA8418 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8333 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MPR121 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ARC_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

#

# KCopy

#

CONFIG_KCOPY=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DMA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DW is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SCCNXP is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PCH_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_RP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISMT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_EG20T is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_HSI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

CONFIG_PPS=y

# CONFIG_PPS_DEBUG is not set

#

# PPS clients support

#

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_KTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_LDISC is not set

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_GPIO is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

#

# PTP clock support

#

CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK=y

#

# Enable PHYLIB and NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING to see the additional clocks.

#

# CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK_PCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_GPIO_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_AVS is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7410 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HIH6130 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6697 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MCP3021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC6W201 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH56XX_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5627 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5636 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA209 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_USER_SPACE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP is not set

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_F71808E_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SP5100_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_FITPC2_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IE6XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT87_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_NV_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Broadcom specific AMBA

#

# CONFIG_BCMA is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM800 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM805 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TI_AM335X_TSCADC is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LM3533 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6105X is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65217 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS6586X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS80031 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TWL6040_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_STMPE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TC3589X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9052_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9055 is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LP8788 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77686 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77693 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8907 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8997 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SEC_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MC13XXX_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65090 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RC5T583 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PALMAS is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VIPERBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RETU is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_AS3711 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=2

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_EXYNOS_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LOLA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# HID support

#

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

# CONFIG_UHID is not set

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

# CONFIG_HID_AUREAL is not set

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EMS_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

# CONFIG_HID_HOLTEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KEYTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KYE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WALTOP is not set

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

# CONFIG_HID_LCPOWER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_LENOVO_TPKBD is not set

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ is not set

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

# CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH is not set

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PRIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAITEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_SPEEDLINK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_STEELSERIES is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TIVO is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB is not set

#

# USB HID support

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# I2C HID support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_HID is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EZUSB_FX2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSIC_USB3503 is not set

#

# USB Physical Layer drivers

#

# CONFIG_OMAP_USB3 is not set

# CONFIG_OMAP_CONTROL_USB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RCAR_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_EDAC_LEGACY_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

# CONFIG_EDAC_MCE_INJ is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

CONFIG_RTC_SYSTOHC=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3232 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12022 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8523 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ32K is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_EM3027 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RV3029C2 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS2404 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

#

# HID Sensor RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_HID_SENSOR_TIME is not set

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES_DEBUG is not set

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_MID_DMAC is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

# CONFIG_DW_DMAC is not set

# CONFIG_TIMB_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_VFIO is not set

#

# Virtio drivers

#

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_MMIO is not set

#

# Microsoft Hyper-V guest support

#

# CONFIG_HYPERV is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_ACERHDF is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_CHROMEOS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_AMILO_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ACCEL is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_RTL is not set

# CONFIG_XO15_EBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_SAMSUNG_Q10 is not set

#

# Hardware Spinlock drivers

#

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

# CONFIG_MAILBOX is not set

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_STATS=y

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU_V2 is not set

CONFIG_DMAR_TABLE=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_DEFAULT_ON is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_FLOPPY_WA=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_REMAP is not set

#

# Remoteproc drivers

#

# CONFIG_STE_MODEM_RPROC is not set

#

# Rpmsg drivers

#

# CONFIG_VIRT_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEVFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_EXTCON is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY is not set

# CONFIG_IIO is not set

# CONFIG_NTB is not set

# CONFIG_VME_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_PWM is not set

# CONFIG_IPACK_BUS is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_EFI_VARS is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_DMI_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

# CONFIG_GOOGLE_FIRMWARE is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_DCACHE_WORD_ACCESS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23 is not set

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_DNOTIFY is not set

# CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER is not set

# CONFIG_FANOTIFY is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTACTL is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_ROMAN is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_CELTIC is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_CENTEURO is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_CROATIAN is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_CYRILLIC is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_GAELIC is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_GREEK is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_ICELAND is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_INUIT is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_ROMANIAN is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_MAC_TURKISH is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_Last edited by chessmaster on Mon Jul 01, 2013 1:49 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## chessmaster

```

                                                                     

                                                                     

                                                                     

                                             

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.8.13-gentoo (root@skimmer) (gcc version 4.5.4 (Gentoo 4.5.4 p1.0, pie-0.4.7) ) #1 SMP Thu Jun 27 08:10:25 UTC 2013

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo vga=322

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009efff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f000-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e4000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000cfe7ffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cfe80000-0x00000000cfe97fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cfe98000-0x00000000cfebffff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000cfec0000-0x00000000cfefffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffe00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000022effffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.5 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/M5A78L-M LX PLUS, BIOS 1302    11/14/2012

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x22f000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000000 mask FFFF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 000080000000 mask FFFFC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0000C0000000 mask FFFFF0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] TOM2: 000000022f000000 aka 8944M

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xd0000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xcfe80 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000ff780-0x000ff78f] mapped at [ffff8800000ff780]

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000099000] 99000 size 24576

[    0.000000] Using GB pages for direct mapping

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0xcfe7ffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0xbfffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfdfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000]  [mem 0xcfe00000-0xcfe7ffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0xcfe7ffff @ [mem 0x1fffd000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x22effffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x1ffffffff] page 1G

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x200000000-0x22effffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0x22effffff @ [mem 0xcfe7e000-0xcfe7ffff]

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x7fc14000-0x7fffefff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000fb490 00024 (v02 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000cfe80100 00054 (v01 111412 XSDT1100 20121114 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000cfe80290 000F4 (v03 111412 FACP1100 20121114 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI BIOS Bug: Warning: Optional FADT field Pm2ControlBlock has zero address or length: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20121018/tbfadt-598)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000cfe80460 0D86A (v01  A1969 A1969001 00000001 INTL 20060113)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000cfe98000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000cfe80390 0008C (v01 111412 APIC1100 20121114 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000cfe80420 0003C (v01 111412 OEMMCFG  20121114 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 00000000cfe98040 00072 (v01 111412 OEMB1100 20121114 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000cfe8f460 00038 (v01 111412 OEMHPET  20121114 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cfe8f4a0 00B9C (v01 A M I  POWERNOW 00000001 AMD  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0007bfffff] PMD -> [ffff880226600000-ffff88022d7fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00010000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x22effffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00010000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0xcfe7ffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x22effffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2092559

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 6 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3921 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 11587 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 835901 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 16968 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1224120 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x10] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x11] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x12] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x13] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x84] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x85] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x86] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x87] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x14] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 20, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8300 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 8 CPUs, 4 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xcff00000-0xffdfffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 26 pages/cpu @ffff88022ec00000 s76224 r8192 d22080 u262144

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s76224 r8192 d22080 u262144 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2063942

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo vga=322

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] __ex_table already sorted, skipping sort

[    0.000000] xsave: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Node 0: aperture @ 0 size 32 MB

[    0.000000] Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

[    0.000000] Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

[    0.000000] This costs you 64 MB of RAM

[    0.000000] Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ c4000000

[    0.000000] Memory: 8094812k/9158656k available (4370k kernel code, 788420k absent, 275424k reserved, 4195k data, 580k init)

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=8.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:744 16

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration failed

[    0.010000] tsc: PIT calibration matches HPET. 1 loops

[    0.010000] tsc: Detected 3817.233 MHz processor

[    0.000002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 7634.46 BogoMIPS (lpj=38172330)

[    0.000006] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000033] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.000141] tseg: 0000000000

[    0.000146] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000148] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000149] mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks

[    0.000156] LVT offset 1 assigned for vector 0xf9

[    0.000161] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 1024, 4MB 512

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 512

tlb_flushall_shift: 5

[    0.000248] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed

[    0.000753] ACPI: Core revision 20121018

[    0.013356] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.113273] smpboot: CPU0: AMD FX(tm)-4300 Quad-Core Processor (fam: 15, model: 02, stepping: 00)

[    0.232382] Performance Events: 

[    0.232383] perf: AMD core performance counters detected

[    0.232386] AMD PMU driver.

[    0.232388] ... version:                0

[    0.232389] ... bit width:              48

[    0.232390] ... generic registers:      6

[    0.232391] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.232392] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.232394] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.232395] ... event mask:             000000000000003f

[    0.232537] smpboot: Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 #2 #3

[    0.272460] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.272464] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (30537.86 BogoMIPS)

[    0.275371] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.275585] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.275859] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.275941] dca service started, version 1.12.1

[    0.275977] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.275980] PCI: not using MMCONFIG

[    0.275981] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.275983] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for extended access

[    0.279482] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.279602] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.279604] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.279605] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.279607] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.280283] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.281552] ACPI: Executed 3 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.462629] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.462631] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.462638] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.462654] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.463820] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.712704] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.712709] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.712774] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.712776] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.713029] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.713032] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.713034] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.713036] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.713038] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.713040] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.713043] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xcff00000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.713045] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.713055] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1022:9600] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.713101] pci 0000:00:02.0: [1022:9603] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.713131] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.713145] pci 0000:00:04.0: [1022:9604] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.713175] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.713207] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1002:4390] type 00 class 0x01018f

[    0.713225] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 10: [io  0xc000-0xc007]

[    0.713234] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 14: [io  0xb000-0xb003]

[    0.713243] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 18: [io  0xa000-0xa007]

[    0.713252] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 1c: [io  0x9000-0x9003]

[    0.713261] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 20: [io  0x8000-0x800f]

[    0.713270] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 24: [mem 0xfeaffc00-0xfeafffff]

[    0.713289] pci 0000:00:11.0: set SATA to AHCI mode

[    0.713335] pci 0000:00:12.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.713347] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfeafe000-0xfeafefff]

[    0.713409] pci 0000:00:12.1: [1002:4398] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.713422] pci 0000:00:12.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfeafd000-0xfeafdfff]

[    0.713490] pci 0000:00:12.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.713508] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 10: [mem 0xfeaff800-0xfeaff8ff]

[    0.713588] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.713589] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.713611] pci 0000:00:13.0: [1002:4397] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.713623] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 10: [mem 0xfeafc000-0xfeafcfff]

[    0.713685] pci 0000:00:13.1: [1002:4398] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.713697] pci 0000:00:13.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfeafb000-0xfeafbfff]

[    0.713765] pci 0000:00:13.2: [1002:4396] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.713782] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 10: [mem 0xfeaff400-0xfeaff4ff]

[    0.713863] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.713864] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.713889] pci 0000:00:14.0: [1002:4385] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.713985] pci 0000:00:14.1: [1002:439c] type 00 class 0x01018a

[    0.714000] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 10: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.714008] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 14: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.714017] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 18: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.714026] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 1c: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.714034] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 20: [io  0xff00-0xff0f]

[    0.714091] pci 0000:00:14.2: [1002:4383] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.714111] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 10: [mem 0xfeaf4000-0xfeaf7fff 64bit]

[    0.714175] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.714189] pci 0000:00:14.3: [1002:439d] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.714262] pci 0000:00:14.4: [1002:4384] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.714302] pci 0000:00:14.5: [1002:4399] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.714314] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 10: [mem 0xfeafa000-0xfeafafff]

[    0.714379] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1600] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.714395] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1601] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.714406] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1602] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.714418] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1603] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.714434] pci 0000:00:18.4: [1022:1604] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.714445] pci 0000:00:18.5: [1022:1605] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.714491] pci 0000:01:00.0: [1002:683d] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.714501] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.714509] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xfeb80000-0xfebbffff 64bit]

[    0.714514] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 20: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.714523] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xfebc0000-0xfebdffff pref]

[    0.714553] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.714554] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.714576] pci 0000:01:00.1: [1002:aab0] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.714586] pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xfebf8000-0xfebfbfff 64bit]

[    0.714635] pci 0000:01:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.731895] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.731900] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.731902] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.731905] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.731939] pci 0000:02:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.731950] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xe800-0xe8ff]

[    0.731970] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xfdfff000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.731982] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xfdff8000-0xfdffbfff 64bit pref]

[    0.732034] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.732035] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.751878] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.751882] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.751886] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.751945] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03] (subtractive decode)

[    0.751954] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.751955] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.751956] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.751957] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.751959] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xcff00000-0xdfffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.751960] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.751970] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.751983] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE2._PRT]

[    0.752008] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCE4._PRT]

[    0.752045] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0PC._PRT]

[    0.752077]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

[    0.752079]  pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x08)

[    0.753256] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 4 7 *10 12 14 15)

[    0.753284] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 4 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.753310] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 4 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.753335] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 4 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.753361] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.753387] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.753413] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *11)

[    0.753437] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 4 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.753574] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.753576] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.753578] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.753701] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.753703] ACPI: bus type usb registered

[    0.753751] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.753776] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.753810] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.753917] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.762508] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.762562] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.762563] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xcfe80000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.762564] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x22f000000-0x22fffffff]

[    0.762744] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.765737] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.765743] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.765864] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.765892] pnp 00:01: [dma 4]

[    0.765923] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.765964] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.765997] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.766034] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.766537] pnp 00:05: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.766731] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

[    0.766784] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.767157] pnp 00:07: [dma 0 disabled]

[    0.767234] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.767325] system 00:08: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.767329] system 00:08: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.767331] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.767535] system 00:09: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.767538] system 00:09: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.767540] system 00:09: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.767542] system 00:09: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.767544] system 00:09: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.767547] system 00:09: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51] has been reserved

[    0.767549] system 00:09: [io  0x0c52] has been reserved

[    0.767551] system 00:09: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

[    0.767553] system 00:09: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    0.767555] system 00:09: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1] has been reserved

[    0.767557] system 00:09: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3] has been reserved

[    0.767560] system 00:09: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5] has been reserved

[    0.767562] system 00:09: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7] has been reserved

[    0.767564] system 00:09: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    0.767566] system 00:09: [io  0x0b00-0x0b3f] has been reserved

[    0.767568] system 00:09: [io  0x0800-0x089f] has been reserved

[    0.767571] system 00:09: [io  0x0b00-0x0b0f] has been reserved

[    0.767573] system 00:09: [io  0x0b20-0x0b3f] has been reserved

[    0.767575] system 00:09: [io  0x0900-0x090f] has been reserved

[    0.767578] system 00:09: [io  0x0910-0x091f] has been reserved

[    0.767580] system 00:09: [io  0xfe00-0xfefe] has been reserved

[    0.767583] system 00:09: [mem 0xcff00000-0xcfffffff] has been reserved

[    0.767586] system 00:09: [mem 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff] has been reserved

[    0.767588] system 00:09: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec1001f] has been reserved

[    0.767591] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    0.767593] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.767761] system 00:0a: [io  0x0230-0x023f] has been reserved

[    0.767763] system 00:0a: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.767766] system 00:0a: [io  0x0300-0x030f] has been reserved

[    0.767768] system 00:0a: [io  0x0a30-0x0a3f] has been reserved

[    0.767770] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.767828] system 00:0b: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.767830] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.909060] system 00:0c: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.909064] system 00:0c: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] could not be reserved

[    0.909066] system 00:0c: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.909069] system 00:0c: [mem 0x00100000-0xcfefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.909071] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.909074] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.909144] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.909146] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.913713] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.913716] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.913719] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.913722] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.913726] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.913728] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.913732] pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.913735] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.913762] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.913763] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.913764] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.913766] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.913767] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xcff00000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.913768] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.913769] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.913770] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.913771] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.913773] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.913774] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.913775] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.913776] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.913777] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.913778] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.913780] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 8 [mem 0xcff00000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.913781] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.913827] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.913937] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.914087] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.914244] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.914271] TCP: reno registered

[    0.914273] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.914298] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.914362] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.914418] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.914420] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.914421] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.914422] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    1.408025] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    1.408030] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    1.408054] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    1.803548] Freeing initrd memory: 4012k freed

[    1.804482] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[    1.804534] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ c4000000 size 65536 KB

[    1.804536] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[    1.804537] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[    1.808154] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0x400

[    1.808176] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x000000ff)

[    1.808722] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    1.808739] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    1.808896] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    1.808984] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    1.808992] Key type id_resolver registered

[    1.808993] Key type id_legacy registered

[    1.808999] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O].

[    1.809037] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    1.809187] msgmni has been set to 15946

[    1.809343] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    1.809345] io scheduler noop registered

[    1.809347] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    1.809430] pcieport 0000:00:02.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.809493] pcieport 0000:00:04.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.809652] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    1.830252] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    1.830628] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.830684] vesafb: mode is 800x600x32, linelength=3328, pages=7

[    1.830685] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    1.830687] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

[    1.830834] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010100000, using 3900k, total 16384k

[    1.835321] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

[    1.839416] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    1.839492] ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

[    1.839590] XENFS: not registering filesystem on non-xen platform

[    1.840883] brd: module loaded

[    1.841541] loop: module loaded

[    1.841569] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    1.841786] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    1.843583] st: Version 20101219, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

[    1.845527] SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

[    1.847385] Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

[    1.849214] Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

[    1.851053] jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.8

[    1.853003] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    1.855272] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.857114] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.859066] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.860987] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.863137] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.864911] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.866728] TCP: cubic registered

[    1.868452] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.870161] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    1.873196] Freeing unused kernel memory: 580k freed

[    1.874988] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

[    1.880341] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1764k freed

[    1.883498] Freeing unused kernel memory: 556k freed

[    2.029471] ACPI: bus type scsi registered

[    2.029598] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    2.285662] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.286118] scsi0 : pata_atiixp

[    2.286445] scsi1 : pata_atiixp

[    2.286692] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xff00 irq 14

[    2.286694] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xff08 irq 15

[    2.480476] ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224BB, SB00, max UDMA/100

[    2.480651] ata2.01: ATA-8: Hitachi HDS721010DLE630, MS2OA610, max UDMA/133

[    2.480653] ata2.01: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.527215] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.567333] ata2.01: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.568569] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-224BB  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.571343] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 62x/94x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.571345] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.571498] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.572114] scsi 1:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72101 MS2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.572319] sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    2.572322] sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    2.572360] sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.572363] sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.572386] sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.573177]  sda: sda1 sda2

[    2.573465] sd 1:0:1:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.806622] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3817.136 MHz

[    2.806625] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    2.954288] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    2.954407] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[    2.954410] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part ccc 

[    2.955190] scsi2 : ahci

[    2.955301] scsi3 : ahci

[    2.955406] scsi4 : ahci

[    2.955516] scsi5 : ahci

[    2.955611] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfeaffc00 port 0xfeaffd00 irq 22

[    2.955614] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfeaffc00 port 0xfeaffd80 irq 22

[    2.955616] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfeaffc00 port 0xfeaffe00 irq 22

[    2.955619] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfeaffc00 port 0xfeaffe80 irq 22

[    3.299436] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.299462] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.302957] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.505926] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    3.507111] ata3.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDS721010CLA332, JP4OA3GH, max UDMA/133

[    3.507113] ata3.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    3.508400] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    3.508480] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72101 JP4O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.508692] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    3.508739] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    3.508741] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.508764] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.522888]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

[    3.523251] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.629657] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

[    3.629714] sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    3.629774] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    3.773307] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    3.843546] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    4.051566] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    4.051567] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    4.096251] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    4.127651] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    4.154984] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    4.176535] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    4.198454] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    4.220581] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    4.283083] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    4.374841] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[29801]-ms

[    4.425313] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    4.426240] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    4.473184] megasas: 06.504.01.00-rc1 Mon. Oct. 1 17:00:00 PDT 2012

[    4.500433] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.08-k.

[    4.557600] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    4.587867] mpt2sas version 14.100.00.00 loaded

[    4.617734] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    4.618562] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    4.618614] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.618618] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    4.618623] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    4.618634] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    4.618666] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfeaff800

[    4.641619] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    4.641632] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.641634] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.641635] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.641636] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    4.641637] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    4.641785] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.641788] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    4.641873] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.641877] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    4.641879] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    4.641890] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    4.641918] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xfeaff400

[    4.661555] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    4.661568] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.661570] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.661572] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.661573] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    4.661575] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    4.661713] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.661717] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    4.715438] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    4.715483] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    4.715484] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    4.741482] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    4.767761] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    4.767807] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.767811] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    4.767881] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: irq 16, io mem 0xfeafe000

[    4.831877] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.831879] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.831881] usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.831882] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    4.831883] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    4.832032] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.832039] hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    4.832119] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.832123] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    4.832137] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: irq 16, io mem 0xfeafd000

[    4.895374] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.895376] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.895377] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.895378] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    4.895379] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.1

[    4.895523] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.895530] hub 4-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    4.895601] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.895607] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    4.895627] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfeafc000

[    4.955308] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.955310] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.955312] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.955313] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    4.955314] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    4.955463] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.955471] hub 5-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    4.955542] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.955548] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    4.955562] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 18, io mem 0xfeafb000

[    4.964454] usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    5.015233] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.015235] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.015236] usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    5.015237] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    5.015238] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

[    5.015380] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.015387] hub 6-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    5.015460] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI Host Controller

[    5.015465] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    5.015478] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xfeafa000

[    5.075181] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    5.075183] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    5.075184] usb usb7: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    5.075185] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    5.075186] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    5.075326] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.075332] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    5.115611] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0608

[    5.115614] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    5.115616] usb 1-4: Product: USB2.0 Hub

[    5.116037] hub 1-4:1.0: USB hub found

[    5.116355] hub 1-4:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    5.340130] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    5.340207] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.23.1-ioctl (2012-12-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    5.543903] usb 6-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[    5.557824] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    5.587672] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    5.626898] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    5.727511] usb 6-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52e

[    5.727514] usb 6-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    5.727515] usb 6-1: Product: USB Receiver

[    5.727516] usb 6-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    5.735715] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input0

[    5.735836] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1/input0

[    5.739817] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.1/input/input1

[    5.740175] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1/input1

[    5.796793] raid6: sse2x1    6655 MB/s

[    5.966617] raid6: sse2x2   10467 MB/s

[    6.136445] raid6: sse2x4   12763 MB/s

[    6.136446] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (12763 MB/s)

[    6.136447] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[    6.154290] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[    6.246333]    avx       :  4900.400 MB/sec

[    6.253980] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    6.253982] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    6.253982] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    6.287402] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    6.318630] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    6.349914] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    6.391459] Btrfs loaded

[    6.425531] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    6.462610] fuse init (API version 7.20)

[    6.495841] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    6.495842] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    6.536848] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    6.536850] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    6.537712] PTP clock support registered

[   13.740956] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[   13.742584] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

[   22.982000] systemd-udevd[22250]: starting version 204

[   23.802215] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[   23.802241] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[   23.802272] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[   23.802290] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   23.884933] wmi: Mapper loaded

[   23.967242] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[   24.189804] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[   24.190008] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[   24.190112] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RTL8168evl/8111evl at 0xffffc90000058000, c8:60:00:de:bf:13, XID 0c900800 IRQ 42

[   24.190114] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[   24.235169] systemd-udevd[22263]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[   24.372231] acpi-cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

[   26.781898] hda-intel 0000:01:00.1: Force to non-snoop mode

[   26.781988] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[   27.540482] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

[   31.515644] warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

[   38.383219] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   39.971458] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: unable to load firmware patch rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw (-2)

[   40.001252] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   40.001276] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   40.001281] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[   41.623006] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link up

[   41.623012] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp2s0: link becomes ready

[   82.004034] EXT4-fs (sdb2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  238.525578] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[  264.256639] usb 2-3: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[  264.415042] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=22b8, idProduct=428c

[  264.415044] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  264.415045] usb 2-3: Product: MB611

[  264.415046] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Motorola

[  264.415047] usb 2-3: SerialNumber: 0167F9A11001801F

[  264.415858] scsi6 : usb-storage 2-3:1.0

[  265.406463] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Motorola MB611            0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[  265.406826] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[  265.409149] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  279.071392] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 31116288 512-byte logical blocks: (15.9 GB/14.8 GiB)

[  279.072635] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

[  279.072637] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  279.074762] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

[  279.074764] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  279.076647]  sdc: sdc1

```

----------

## chessmaster

Also booting in AHCI mode brings back Kernel panic not syncing no init found try passing init option to kernel

----------

## chessmaster

Looks like I have to do a shotgun approach I enabled everything in this kernel and now have to enable and disable irrelevant stuff until the right driver is installed

----------

## chessmaster

Okay I have it boot up now but strangely I had to enable 

```

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS=y 

```

in BOTH AHCI mode and IDE mode........  :Sad: 

----------

## TomWij

Please file bugs at https://bugs.gentoo.org as we don't keep track of them on the forums.

----------

## chessmaster

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> Please file bugs at https://bugs.gentoo.org as we don't keep track of them on the forums.

 

yeah i was going to do that but was tired was up 16+ hours fixing this....thanks

----------

## eyoung100

Next time use genkernel. Edit /etc/genkernel.conf where MENUCONFIG=y and LOG_LEVEL=5, then

```
genkernel all
```

With a working Kernel, work backwards, removing modules etc, 1 at a time until you find the offending module, or until genkernel's config matches your hand-written one.  Once you've added or removed the correct modules, manually build your kernel by hand.

----------

## chessmaster

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> Next time use genkernel. Edit /etc/genkernel.conf where MENUCONFIG=y and LOG_LEVEL=5, then
> 
> ```
> genkernel all
> ```
> ...

 

thanks for the tip

----------

